# Shaving soap??



## soapnewgirl (Aug 14, 2013)

Hiya im thinking of making a shaving soap for my partner and wanted to know what ingrediants i will need? Thank you x


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 14, 2013)

A good shaving soap can be made with many different ingredients, so there's no short 'n sweet answer to your question. There are good discussions about shaving soaps on this forum. It is well worth your while to take the time to read a few of them to get some background knowledge. If you scroll down to the bottom of this page, there are links to a few of these topics. Here are a few more good ones:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=36699
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35449

Also, the thread "how to search SMF like a pro" will help you find more:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/how-search-soapmakingforum-like-pro-34885/


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 15, 2013)

You can add about 1  to 2 teaspoons of clay per pound of M&P soap base.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Aug 15, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> You can add about 1  to 2 teaspoons of clay per pound of M&P soap base.




This is what I would do.

If you CP or HP- bust up your Castor Oil, Coconut and Superfat and create a creamy stable lather with a some bubbles.


----------



## soapnewgirl (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the responses im going to have a go and ill upload a pic x


----------

